# Domains you own?



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 15, 2008)

How many internet domains does everyone own?
How many have you owned in the past (that you don't anymore)?

AoG


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got about 125 or so right now.


----------



## crushing (Apr 15, 2008)

I own 2 and had a 3rd that I didn't renew, but I'm listed as a contact for another 15 or so.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've got about 125 or so right now.


 
But are you the master of them?


----------



## Big Don (Apr 15, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> But are you the master of them?


Damn. Beaten to the Seinfeld joke. Crap


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got two now.  I have had two others that have expired.  I can get rid of one of these and make it into a subdomain.  I should have done that to begin with.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmmm....about 4 or so, only one of which is in use on the web and another for e-mail. The other two are redirects:
http://www.arnisador.org
http://www.arnisador.net


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> But are you the master of them?





Big Don said:


> Damn. Beaten to the Seinfeld joke. Crap




LOL!  Yup. Says so on my business cards too.


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 22, 2008)

I've multiple domains spreaded over multiple tld's  
* budo-taijutsu.info
* bujinkan-ninjutsu.nl
* shinobi.be  (  really proud of that but still doesn't have any content  )
* mikodojo.nl ( i own it but when needed my teacher can claim the name when needed  ) 

That's about it for the one's active now.
I've had one other name before as well and it has a nice story to it  
I just wanted to register a funny .nl name and came up with a twist to type error ( in Dutch it's one word ) 
The registrar registred the name ( with all spell. off !  ) without any issue.
The name never got attached to any page and after a year it got lost but it was nice to have a dutch domain name with the most spell errors in it


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 22, 2008)

Manage 75
Own 432


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 24, 2008)

I have one:  thissitestinks.com  

It used to have some Tony Kornheiser quotes on it, but I changed hosting companies and never did set it back up.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 25, 2008)

I own 4, but will let one of those run out when it is time.
I have owned 2 others in the past, including backyardmartialarts.org , which was a failed attempt at unifying martial artists who train outdoors and out of garages.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 25, 2008)

For those of you who have large numbers of url's (100+), why?
Are you using them for multiple businesses, hoarding them, or have other uses, such as squatting until time to resell?

AoG


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 25, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> For those of you who have large numbers of url's (100+), why?
> Are you using them for multiple businesses, hoarding them, or have other uses, such as squatting until time to resell?
> 
> AoG


Some are clients. Some are various networks of sites I manage, some are variants that are parked. I've got about a dozen that are for sale though.


----------

